# New Bee hobbiest.



## Mystic Thunder (Feb 7, 2016)

If I can find a few answers over the next days and weeks. I'm hopping to add amateur bee keep to the growing list of hobbies that keep me out of the house and providing friends family and neighbors with a gift. 

Cheers!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Start with two hives so you have resources to fix a hive if it develops issues (like a frame of brood to fix a queen less hive). Lots of folks from MN on BeeSource so you'll be able to get "local" advice.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

As mentioned, 2 hives to start, ( or more) and get acquainted with local bee club to have some one help when they only answer needs to have a pair of eyes and hands involved, WELCOME, we all started as new beekeepers at some point


----------



## Mystic Thunder (Feb 7, 2016)

Thank you for the insight. A key question I have but unsure where to post. 

I am unsure if my location will support a viable honey producing hive or 3 or 4. North central Minnesota. Heavy forest, Cabin lake country. No agricultural within 10 miles. 

Could someone lead me to a website or a real wise beekeeper who could provide insight to bee keeping in heavily forested regions of north central Minnesota. I,m not looking to commercialize my harvest, only to support my hobby habit and provide to friends family and neighbors.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Mystic Thunder said:


> Thank you for the insight. A key question I have but unsure where to post.
> 
> I am unsure if my location will support a viable honey producing hive or 3 or 4. North central Minnesota. Heavy forest, Cabin lake country. No agricultural within 10 miles.
> 
> Could someone lead me to a website or a real wise beekeeper who could provide insight to bee keeping in heavily forested regions of north central Minnesota. I,m not looking to commercialize my harvest, only to support my hobby habit and provide to friends family and neighbors.


http://northcentralbeekeepers.org


----------



## Mystic Thunder (Feb 7, 2016)

Sweet! I will email someone over there. Thank you.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

